# I'm new here



## mikaila31 (Aug 31, 2006)

Hello i've been keeping preying mantis for a few months. I have 4 Chinese Preying mantis that are about 3 months of age. And i'm hopeing to learn more about them =).


----------



## worldofmantis (Aug 31, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Ian (Sep 1, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Rick (Sep 1, 2006)

Welcome


----------

